# Wiring Schematic Needed



## Navop (Aug 23, 2010)

Im wiring a new bathroom, and I need help on wiring lights ceiling fan and 2 receptical.

I included a diagram to make things easier.

what I need is the following

What type of wire do I need to use (14-2, 12-3, etc..)
Where the wire go (14-2, 12-3)
What size breaker I need (15amp single or double)

In the diagram you will notice I boxed in the lights and switch to gether meaning that the switch will operate that set of lights

So 

S1 = Switch 1 will operate lights L1-L3 (L= Light)
S2 = Switch 2 will operate lights L4-L5
S3 = Switch 3 will operate Ceiling Fan

plus 2 receptical live at all time one of them is a GFI which will control the 2 plugs

Thanks for all the help in advance 

View attachment Wiring.bmp


----------



## kok328 (Aug 23, 2010)

run power into S1, S2 & S3 from a 15Amp Breaker using 14/2.
Ground the switch S1, S2 & S3 and the fixture L1-L3, L4-L5 & F1.
Wire L1-L3 in series with the hot coming out of S1 along with the ground and neutral from the 15Amp breaker.

Wire L4-L5 in series with the hot coming out of S2 along with the ground and neutral from the power going into S1.

Wire F1 the hot coming out of S3along with the ground and neutral from the power going into S1 or S2.

Wire GFIC outlet on a separate 15Amp breaker using 14/2 to the "Line" lugs on the GFIC.
Wire the second outlet in series with the first using the "Load" lugs for the second duplex outlet so that it is GFIC protected.

Sorry, my scanner is down so I can't drawn anything and upload it to you.

I'm sure someone will draw you an illustration for better understanding.  What your asking for is very simple but, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Navop (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree a picture is worth a thousand words, I think I understand what you are saying.
I will do a drawing of what your are telling me to do and post it before I attempt to fry
my brains out on a short.... lol

I will post drawing for approval first. If no one post one before me.

Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Aug 26, 2010)

I Quebec you are not permitted to do your own wiring. You MUST hire an electrical contractor for ALL electrical work.


----------

